# Tricycle Lowrider Bike Parting out...



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought all the parts put it together then took it to a show and when i got back it all came apart and into storage so all Parts Are BRAND NEW! Best Offers Welcome!

































*20" 144 spoke Hollow-Hub Wheel**s** =** $130+Ship**

20" 144 spoke Front Wheel*= $30+Ship
*
Tires*= $10 Each New!

*Convertion Kit/Trike Kit (Hollow Hub)=* $135 +ship

*Trike Box= *$30+ship (SOLD)
*
Cage Twisted Pedal=* $35+ship

*Custom Cut Flames Sprocket (Bare Metal) Not Plated=* $25+ship (SOLD)
*
20" All Twisted Fork (No Spring)= *$50+ship (SOLD)

*Chrome Twisted Grips=* $25+ship

*Gold Twisted Crank=* $20+ship (SOLD)

*Gold Cage Twisted Handle Bar=* $65+ship

*Beach Cruiser Seat(Diamond Vello)=* $30+ship

*Mongoose Frame=* $400  (SOLD)

*Rear Fenders*(SOLD)


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

siic bike


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

how much for the handle bars and trike kit P.M. with prices


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

P.m. price on sproket and fork please...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much for the rear fenders?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*FRAME SOLD!!!!*


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought all the parts BRAND NEW then put it together took it to a show and when i got back it all came apart again and into storage they all went.. so all Parts Are pretty much new!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

is the sprocket china gold or show gold?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Sprocket is bare metal!! Had it made but never got the chance to plate it before the show so i gold leafed it!!


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*Rear Fenders SOLD!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

NellyNell said:


> Sprocket is bare metal!! Had it made but never got the chance to plate it before the show so i gold leafed it!!


How much you want for it?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*20" 144 spoke Hollow-Hub Wheel**s** =** $130+Ship**

20" 144 spoke Front Wheel*= $30+Ship
*
Tires*= $10 Each New!

*Convertion Kit/Trike Kit (Hollow Hub)=* $135 +ship

*Trike Box= *$30+ship (SOLD)
*
Cage Twisted Pedal=* $35+ship

*Custom Cut Flames Sprocket (Bare Metal) Not Plated=* $25+ship (SOLD)
*
20" All Twisted Fork (No Spring)= *$50+ship (SOLD)

*Chrome Twisted Grips=* $25+ship

*Gold Twisted Crank=* $20+ship (SOLD)

*Gold Cage Twisted Handle Bar=* $65+ship

*Beach Cruiser Seat(Diamond Vello)=* $30+ship

*Mongoose Frame=* $400 (SOLD)

*Rear Fenders*(SOLD)


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ILL TAKE THE SEAT PM ME


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> ILL TAKE THE SEAT PM ME


Sent PM


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Payment sent for fork and crank homie.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## antrax57 (Aug 27, 2012)

*HOW MUCH FOR THE TRIKE KIT WITH THE BOX HIT ME UP 323 506 7139*


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*20" 144 spoke Hollow-Hub Wheel**s** =** $130+Ship**

20" 144 spoke Front Wheel*= $30+Ship
*
Tires*= $10 Each New!

*Convertion Kit/Trike Kit (Hollow Hub)=* $135 +ship

*Trike Box= *$30+ship (SOLD)
*
Cage Twisted Pedal=* $35+ship

*Custom Cut Flames Sprocket (Bare Metal) Not Plated=* $25+ship (SOLD)
*
20" All Twisted Fork (No Spring)= *$50+ship (SOLD)

*Chrome Twisted Grips=* $25+ship

*Gold Twisted Crank=* $20+ship (SOLD)

*Gold Cage Twisted Handle Bar=* $65+ship

*Beach Cruiser Seat(Diamond Vello)=* $30+ship

*Mongoose Frame=* $400 (SOLD)

*Rear Fenders*(SOLD)


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Do u still have the grips?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to ask if youve shipped the sprocket to me yet as I paid on the 15th but still havent recieved the sprocket so was wondering if you shipped it out or not?


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

I paid on the 16th and still nothing. Not even a tracking number. No replys unless I offer to buy something else. What gives?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hes been on lil, he was on at 7:09pm last night so I know he got my PMs about the sprocket I paid for. I wonder if anyones gotten their stuff they paid for from him?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe he sent it da slowest shipping:dunno: who knos I'm glad I don't cheat ppl so I kno I'm good on my end


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone wants to hit this guy up by phone below is the phone number he has listed with paypal. I just hope he ships my sprocket or refunds me as aint no excuse to be on layitlow scamming folks.

650-921-6546


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT. STILL NO PART AND NO REFUND AND THIS GUY BEEN ONLINE.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT. STILL NO PART AND NO REFUND AND THIS GUY BEEN ONLINE.


HAHAHAHAHAHA:fool2:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn thats fucked up! Best of luck to you who bought stuff, hopefully you can try getting it back if you paid Paypal.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just heard from Nelly Nell, He said was hit by a drunk driver and has been in hospital, said will mail the sprocket tommorow and give me tracking info at that time, Ill let yall know what happens.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok so I bought the fenders from this guy but I haven't heard or gotten anything either. Last night at midnight I got two emails for shipping confirmations but not for my stuff. Looks like one is headed to Arizona for Justin and the other thing is for Layin Low in Houston. Still waiting for my stuff to ship.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Just heard from Nelly Nell, He said was hit by a drunk driver and has been in hospital, said will mail the sprocket tommorow and give me tracking info at that time, Ill let yall know what happens.


I will vouch for him that he was in an accident. He is my sons god father. I am sure he will make right on his end...



socios b.c. prez said:


> Ok so I bought the fenders from this guy but I haven't heard or gotten anything either. Last night at midnight I got two emails for shipping confirmations but not for my stuff. Looks like one is headed to Arizona for Justin and the other thing is for Layin Low in Houston. Still waiting for my stuff to ship.


Hey Raul I will find out for you want is going on with your parts...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> If anyone wants to hit this guy up by phone below is the phone number he has listed with paypal. I just hope he ships my sprocket or refunds me as aint no excuse to be on layitlow scamming folks.


there is absoutly no need to put someones personal info out on blast like that homie.. Reguardless of the situation it needs to be handled in private through pm or get a mod involved if the issue isnt getting resolved.....


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> there is absoutly no need to put someones personal info out on blast like that homie.. Reguardless of the situation it needs to be handled in private through pm or get a mod involved if the issue isnt getting resolved.....


Mods don't care n ppl makin it worse....... it jus got me stronger


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I ain't in a Huey to get my fenders so its all good. I just wanted to pass the info along to these other guys. I figure I would see this guy at one of these shows and sort it all out but it's all good.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I ain't in a Huey to get my fenders so its all good. I just wanted to pass the info along to these other guys. I figure I would see this guy at one of these shows and sort it all out but it's all good.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Have some Faith in LayitLow Members...lol.. All has been fixed with out the need of a Devil's Advocate in the Mix.. My apologies to those that deserve it and hope this doesnt change your perspective of buying things on LayitLow... Now time to get back to making money so folks keep yo .02cents in ya pocket and make room for the ones who want to take out the all mighty dollar!!!! 
If you wanna express your opinion call the number o on the post..


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

nellynell "MADDTOWN" love homie! didnt know there was another matio head in here!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my tracking number today from Nelly Nell so all seems to be good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got my fenders today. Thanks uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my sprocket today, thanks man.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Got my fork, crank n grips. Thanks bro. Sending money for grips today....


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again to all!! and sorry for all da drama..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

NellyNell said:


> Thanks again to all!! and sorry for all da drama..


Heard about what happened, hope all is well! Bless!


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

*do you have a picture of this?

Convertion Kit/Trike Kit (Hollow Hub)= $135 +ship*


----------

